# Best place to get amps fixed?



## Blancolex300 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have an older Directed Audio 1100d that I need fixed, as well as a Rockford bd1000. Any suggestions?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Try to contact Steve Mantz from Zed Audio. I've dealt with him in the past, twice. 
He's not very good with communication but he does a great job. 

Kelvin


----------



## stangman67 (Apr 8, 2009)

DB-R


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

X2 on Steve Mantz / Zed Audio.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

wow..I am suprised to see so many ZED repair fans still after some of the things I have read about but I guess the same can be said about all places...

try ghostmechanic on here or therum...maybe they can do it.


----------

